# UMD wins first ever Hockey championship



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Way to go Bulldogs :beer: :beer: :beer:

Big year for them as they also won the Div.11 football championship.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Pretty Cool...Way To Go Bulldogs!!! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I gotta hand it to UMD for capitalizing on a tired Michigan team. I was rooting for my Wolverines, and they had a good year, but UMD got 'em where it counted.


----------

